

Reddit Users Are Writing a Law to Protect the Internet - bootload
http://mashable.com/2012/02/20/reddit-legislation/

======
nextparadigms
The most this can do if it passes, is to eliminate the uncertainties regarding
what's legal and what's not legal online, what's fair use, and so on. It could
also put some breaks on other more abusive copyright-related laws, like the
ones about mass surveillance, or the seizure of a website without being found
guilty first, and so on.

That's the good part about such an Act. The bad part is that it's just a law.
The copyright industry could still try to make new laws that will override
many of the things in the FIA. The only (potentially huge) problem for them is
that this would be just like us fighting against a "child pornography" bill -
only that this time they would be fighting against a "Free Internet" law.

Overall, I think it's a great idea in the short to medium term, to stop any
upcoming draconian copyright laws, or to at least weaken some of the ones that
have already passed. But in the long term, this law probably won't be very
resilient, and we might need a full Constitutional Amendment, if we're serious
about protecting the Internet for decades or more.

Edit: And I just saw they're thinking about a global treaty, too. That's even
better. The Internet needs to be protected globally after all.

------
mansolo
Prediction: Reddit will become an official political party not too long in the
future.

~~~
paulhauggis
I sure hope not.

~~~
chii
why not? Its a great idea, where geeks and those in the know about the
internet can shape the future. Its much better than current political parties
with their vested interests

